# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  ePascal: Phần mềm học - Việt hóa pascal.

## trungtrinh

Phần mềm ePascal là một phần mềm do nhóm BK02 viết.
Phần mềm gồm :
- 10 bài học lí thuyết (10 chương)
- 200 câu hỏi trắc nghiệm (10 chương)
- Hơn 100 bài tập (10 chương)
+ Giả lập môi trường Pascal
+ Làm bài tập theo các cấp độ khác nhau
+ Biên dịch và báo lỗi bằng tiếng Việt
+ Trợ giúp về chương trình, thủ tục hàm hoàn toàn bằng tiếng Việt
- Các trò chơi giải trí tăng cường kiến thức
+ Trắc nghiệm tổng hợp
+ Giải ô chữ
+ Chiếc nón kì diệu
- 10 chương trình mẫu kèm hướng dẫn chi tiết, source code đầy đủ
- 3 phần mềm mẫu viết bằng Pascal
- Từ điển về các hàm, thủ tục Pascal bằng tiếng Việt
Ngoài ra còn có :

* 1.**Bộ sách “Em học lập trình Pascal”*
Chương trình được viết nhằm giúp bạn tra cứu hơn 1500 bài tập trong bộ sách “Em học lập trình Pascal”. Chương trình có các ưu điểm sau :
- Chương trình có kích thước cực kì nhỏ gọn : chỉ có 460K (bao gồm chương trình đọc và tất cả các dữ liệu)
- Chương trình chạy trên môi trường DOS và có thể chạy trên các máy có cấu hình thấp
- Chương trình có hỗ trợ chức năng tìm kiếm, chỉ cần nhập nôi dung cần tìm thì máy sẽ tự động tìm và liệt kê tất cả các bài có nội dung đó
* 2.**Trang Web dạy học Pascal*
Các phần của chương trình :
- Lập trình với Pascal : Bao gồm 11 chương Pascal, mỗi chương gồm có Bài học lý thuyết, Câu hỏi trắc nghiệm và các Bài tập
- Chương trình mẫu : Giới thiệu các chương trình mẫu
- Các hàm và thủ tục : Bao gồm các hàm, thủ tục của Pascal được chia thành 6 Unit
- Đề bài tập cơ bản
- Các vấn đề khác : Các vấn đề khác liên quan đến Pascal
- Phần nâng cao : Bao gồm các bài viết chuyên đề và các bàI tập nâng cao dành cho học sinh lớp chuyên
* 3.**Chương trình Việt hoá Pascal*
Chương trình chuyển giao diện màn hình của Pascal từ tiếng Anh sang tiếng Việt gồm các mục Menu, hộp thoại, lỗi, giúp đỡ (riêng phần giúp đỡ tác giả chưa hoàn thành kịp do thời gian quá gấp và dữ liệu quá nhiều). Có 2 cách sử dụng :
- Cách 1 : bạn chỉ cần chép tất cả các file trong thư mục Demo sang thư mục chứa Pascal (chứa file TURBO.EXE). Sau đó chạy TP.BAT
- Cách 2 : có phần chuyên nghiệp hơn. Bạn chép tất cả các file trong thư mục VIET sang thư mục chứa Pascal. Chạy VIETHOA.EXE để thiết lập các phần muốn Việt hoá. Sau đó chạy file TP.BAT (Muốn quay về giao diện cũ, chạy VIETHOA.EXE và bỏ hết đánh dấu)


[you] có thể Download tại Link này.
Xin nhận được ý kiến của tất cả các bạn.

----------


## longnt

Mình hỏi tí không phải: phần mềm này miền phí hay không
[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## dungmxh

Phần mềm này cung cấp hoàn toàn miễn phí. Các bạn cứ Download thoải mái.

----------


## xomthulo

sao tải về rồi mà không mở ra được vậy bạn ?????

----------


## huycon009

Làm ơn chỉ Mình đang học 11

----------


## manhhung2206

*Phần mềm trên trang chủ tải về sẽ không hiển thị được nên mình đã thêm chương trình hiển thị tiếng việt vào.*

Bạn hãy tải tại đây : [download]http://www.mediafire.com/?w9jowz2jigu[/download]

_Sau đó giải nén bằng WinRAR._

*+ Để chạy chương trình học vào Thư mục : Chuong Trinh Hoc\Run.exe* 
(Nếu thấy màn hình nhỏ nhấn Alt+Enter).
*+ Để chạy sách bài tập vào Thư mục : Sach Bai Tap\Run.exe*
(Nếu thấy màn hình nhỏ nhấn Alt+Enter).
*+ Để chạy Pascal Việt hóa vào thư mục : Pascal Viet Hoa\Run.exe*
(Nếu thấy màn hình nhỏ nhấn Alt+Enter).
(* Lưu ý : Chương trình gõ tiếng việt đã chạy.
Dùng phím Ctrl+Shift để chuyển đổi chế độ gõ Tiếng việt và Tiếng Anh) *)
*+ Ngoài ra còn có Tài liệu hướng dẫn (CHM), Web-Ebook và Nguồn của chương trình để bạn Tham Khảo.*

_Nếu có thắc mắc gì thì [you] cứ hỏi._

----------


## thanh_k8_cntt

Trước tiên cám ơn bác đã share.Nhưng bác cho em hỏi chút là em đã download về rồi mở ra thì ko hiện font tiếng việt,bác chỉ giùm em cái nha.thx bác!

----------


## dongeriko

Bạn hãy tải cái mình mới Post, cái đó hiển thị Tiếng Việt tốt.

----------


## tonyteo

mình cũng đang định làm đề tài như thế nên cho mình hỏi các thư viện lỗi nằm ở đâu(file nào ) và dùng chương trình để sửa lại xin cảm ơn

----------


## kiemsl34

> Phần mềm ePascal là một phần mềm do nhóm BK02 viết.
> Phần mềm gồm :
> - 10 bài học lí thuyết (10 chương)
> - 200 câu hỏi trắc nghiệm (10 chương)
> - Hơn 100 bài tập (10 chương)
> + Giả lập môi trường Pascal
> + Làm bài tập theo các cấp độ khác nhau
> + Biên dịch và báo lỗi bằng tiếng Việt
> + Trợ giúp về chương trình, thủ tục hàm hoàn toàn bằng tiếng Việt
> ...


 Em chưa xài thử nhưng nghe qua thấy rất hay, có lẽ phần mềm này kéo môi trường lập trình lại gần hơn với người việt nam.
Riêng em thấy phần mềm rất có ích, từ cái cơ bản đến chuyên đề rồi nâng cao. Cho em gởi lời cảm ơn đến tác giả!

----------


## thaonguyen0494

Đúng rồi em à! Viết ra một chương trình, trình bày đẹp với ngôn ngữ Việt Nam thấy rất thix mắt.

----------


## stst575

tại sao bạn ko tạo ct trên giao diẹn win có phải pro hơn ko?

----------


## helloseo

bạn ơi lỗi phông chữ không đọc được nè

----------


## thietkebietthu

Làm thế nào khi gõ lệnh nó như bt anh? Gõ var nó toàn ra vả thôi thì làm bài sao đây?

----------


## vietnamtui11

Em thử cho chương trình của HSG vô nó báo lỗi tùm lum lên hết !!!

----------


## phuongnam

Thank bác nha để em về dùng thử xem có lỗi không nếu tốt em nhất định quay lai thank bác lần nữa

----------


## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

> *Phần mềm trên trang chủ tải về sẽ không hiển thị được nên mình đã thêm chương trình hiển thị tiếng việt vào.*
> 
> Bạn hãy tải tại đây : [download]http://www.mediafire.com/?w9jowz2jigu[/download]
> 
> _Sau đó giải nén bằng WinRAR._
> 
> *+ Để chạy chương trình học vào Thư mục : Chuong Trinh Hoc\Run.exe* 
> (Nếu thấy màn hình nhỏ nhấn Alt+Enter).
> *+ Để chạy sách bài tập vào Thư mục : Sach Bai Tap\Run.exe*
> ...


bấm vào đây để tài về mà chẳng thấy link đâu ta
đã cảm ơn rùi mà chẳng thấy link đâu cả
ko hiểu!
dù sao cũng thank!

----------

